# nice shot



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

G
M
D
G


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (autopulse)*

woahh


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## nika (Jun 6, 2008)

Totally HOT !!! at the same time







rides...










_Modified by nika at 10:33 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## dgk007 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

these car's do NOTHING for me.


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (dgk007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me. 

I love how you capitalize the NOTHING to emphasize your point. Great stuff.......keep up the good work.


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## igniz (Oct 9, 2008)

woah, great picture, they are one serious sports car manufacturer.


----------



## MRK2 GREATNESS (Oct 17, 2008)

digging the license plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnpeterr (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

Hi 
a nice picture to view


----------



## spoolinlssol (Oct 24, 2008)

gorgeous pic!


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i wish i saw that on the road.


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mozkowitz (Oct 28, 2008)

YYYIKES


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (dgk007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me. 

that's why you drive a mk5.


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (..kreuzer..)*

nice shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burton727 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (..kreuzer..)*

nice shot !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (dgk007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me. 


_Quote, originally posted by *topcarbon1* »_I love how you capitalize the NOTHING to emphasize your point. Great stuff.......keep up the good work.


----------



## NISSAN SKYLINE KING (May 9, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

these are some nice pics dude.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

Sweet, but I'm still not a fan of the rear bumper delete off the Diablos. Looks weird.


----------



## Vdubbin'89 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (VW PAUL)*

i saw somethin like this today, but they where all new skylines


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

you dont see that everyday.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (goldn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (DoQ JBLAZE)*

Thanks for the great photo.


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (Beverly Stayart)*

how much $u think that line is


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (..kreuzer..)*

Ok kreuzer... And what do you drive???


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: nice shot (vr6pissat)*

$650k


----------



## cmr076 (Jan 7, 2008)

sick!


----------



## biged7 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

That a sick pic!


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (dgk007)*

OP,
Sweeeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course, you drive a VW and could never afford one of these.









_Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me.


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

wrong, I am the OP and I drive a GTi and the yellow Diablo is mine


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (topcarbon1)*

Sweet ride, funny to see so many of the same color, my response was to the poster who said that "these cars do nothing for me"


_Modified by jocamryn at 5:32 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## TheRedMK4 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

That's just amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elgrand (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: nice shot (topcarbon1)*

Wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: nice shot (elgrand)*

wow that is sick!


----------



## SubmissionFC (May 15, 2010)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## TrixRForKids (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats jizztastic!


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

great  Like the yellow, can't have too much yellow, nope, alot of yellow, yes indeed yellow, alot of it, like realy alot, really, its a good color, can't have too much yellow, nope, yellows cool, i want yellow, yellow, yellow..... its so easy to read to, yupp yellows great !!!


----------



## BigBlock VW (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG so fast!


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

topcarbon1 said:


> the yellow Diablo is mine












I kid I kid, Jealous. Sweet car!


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll have number 2 please. :thumbup:


Are they yellow or Orange? VW is yellow for sure.


----------



## addd244 (Jun 7, 2010)

wow...


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

oh damn, looks like i was caught on camera!


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

SUV's ruining the roads again


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

if your overrun with jealousy "cough cough" just remember we own them (literally)


----------



## A.Z (Jul 12, 2010)

expensive conwoy there


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

diablo>


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

sick shot


----------



## Cano (Sep 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who noticed the yellow beetle first? :screwy:


----------



## Barbara01 (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW !!!
great job , nice work . . . ;D


----------



## zKeith (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice! I Love Lambo's! Lol


----------



## jshakedude (Aug 17, 2010)

epic shot :thumbup:


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

nice. 

a guy I work with has an orange merc now, but had an orange gallardo before it. must be a popular colour.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

vr6pissat said:


> how much $u think that line is


2 Gallardo, 1 Murc, and 1 Diablo = $1 million +


----------



## Potato Boy (Oct 20, 2010)

*Cool*

I wish Aus wasn't so bad with there car taxes.


----------



## specialtytas (Oct 21, 2010)

jocamryn said:


> Sweet ride, funny to see so many of the same color, my response was to the poster who said that "these cars do nothing for me"
> 
> 
> _Modified by jocamryn at 5:32 AM 1-18-2010_


I'd say! Where was this shot taken & how did you get a camera into my dreams.


----------



## TheLegendaryGLI (Aug 8, 2010)

Cano said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the yellow beetle first? :screwy:


 no the beetle stuck out first to me toooo!


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

wow  do like


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

..kreuzer.. said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me.
> 
> that's why you drive a mk5.


:laugh: Nice.

Love the Diablo.


----------



## rub_N_dub (Jul 30, 2010)

dgk007 said:


> these car's do NOTHING for me.


 PAHAHA! i used to think the same... till i rode in one. don't knock em till you've educated yourself on them. they're $250k for a reason...


----------



## futurecb (Jun 23, 2010)

i came


----------



## VW SKIM (Mar 6, 2010)

wooo so awesome!


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

topcarbon1 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *dgk007* »_these car's do NOTHING for me.
> 
> I love how you capitalize the NOTHING to emphasize your point. Great stuff.......keep up the good work.


same here.

i rather see a slammed bug or mk1 lol:beer:


----------



## Mike John (Dec 8, 2010)

the secon car is MERCILAGO or am i wrong .
it seems to MERCILAGO not GALARDO .


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Mike John said:


> the secon car is MERCILAGO or am i wrong .
> it seems to MERCILAGO not GALARDO .


1st. gallardo
2nd murcielago
3rd diablo
4th gallardo


----------



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

*yup*

these cars do ALOT for me lol nice pic bro


----------

